# Would CSS ever come out as Xbox format ?



## dlx1 (May 8, 2009)

Would CSS ever come out as Xbox format ? 
TF2 / Left 4 Dead are make by valve and that on both formats

no poll 

Yes 
No 
Layabout uses Aimbot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2009)

What like Love foxx et el?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2009)

I've wondered this too, the original CS (1.6?) was out on the original xbox...CSS would be great fun for XBL!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What like Love foxx et el?



Damit you got there first


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Damit you got there first



I'm just pleased that I don't really understand anything what so ever in the OP. 

I do know what and X Box, a format and a poll are though.


----------



## kained&able (May 8, 2009)

so this isn't about web design then?


dave


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2009)

Counter Source Strike not stylesheets


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2009)

posted in - gaming and consoles 

idiots


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> posted in - gaming and consoles
> 
> idiots



LOL! That's what I thought...


----------



## kained&able (May 9, 2009)

could have been an application to pimp your xbox live profile or something.


dave


----------

